# Fire Safety: Fireworks



## mark handler (Jun 1, 2010)

Fire Safety: Fireworks

By the Numbers: Fireworks

30,100 Estimated number of fires caused by fireworks each year

7,000 Estimated number of injuries caused by fireworks in 2008

7 Fireworks-related deaths occurred in 2008

$34 million Amount of direct property loss caused by fireworks

Sources: National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC)

Who is at Most Risk?

In 2008, U.S. hospital emergency rooms treated an estimated 7,000 people for fireworks-related injuries. 70% of these injuries occurred between June 20 - July 20. Of these:

•46% of injuries were to the extremities and 36% were to the head.

•56% were burns, while 21% were contusions and lacerations.

•Two of 5 people injured by fireworks were under the age of 15.

•62% of injuries were to males; 38% were to females.

•Devices such as sparklers, fountains, roman candles, and novelties accounted for 40% of injuries; firecrackers caused 18% of injuries.

http://www.cpsc.gov/library/2008fwreport.pdf


----------



## peach (Jun 1, 2010)

mostly stupid and/or unsupervised people..


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jun 2, 2010)

Most Lobbied Group in the US, any politician that will take money from the fire works association.  And every code cycle there is a proposal to allow more fire works.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 2, 2010)

On the grand scale of things those are some really low numbers. My question is what are the acceptable losses? If you believe zero fires, injuries or deaths attributed to fire works is the goal then I think that is unrealistic.

Two of 5 people injured by fireworks were under the age of 15. Parental responsibility

62% of injuries were to males; Testosterone and as peach pointed out stupidity


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with Peach.  Fireworks are not dangerous, people are.

I heard a statistic the other day that claimed 59 children are ran over over in their own driveway each and every day in the US.

The only resonable solution is to ban people from having children.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's see---- July 4th holidays

Family, kids, friends, beer,& fireworks ='s Darwinism at work  

(crossed fingers----" I HAVE NEVER EVER SHOT BOTTLE ROCKETS AT MY FRIENDS")


----------



## FredK (Jun 3, 2010)

No worries out here in AZ.  This Dec sparklers are legal.  Only bad thing in a hot dry desert area is having them unsupervised.

Seems last Sat some kids were playing with some (notice not legal yet) sparklers and dropped them in a dry grass backyard.  Burned the neighbors home and destroyed it.


----------

